# 3.6m+ of six core 87% pt 13%Rh wire



## justinhcase (Mar 4, 2014)

Has any one seen this. eBay item number:301087861137
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301087861137
3.6m+ of six core 87% pt 13%Rh
I dont think any one is bidding as you have to pick up.should I grab the lot.
Never tried a pt Rh alloy so would posibly have to pass it on??


----------



## etack (Mar 4, 2014)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=19494&p=197874&hilit=probe#p197874

Eric


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you Eric.
I will make sure who ever go's to have a look checks to see how much is plain umbilical and how much is probe+ interesting alloy.
As we are a bit limited, probably have to rely on a pt field test to see if we are in the ball park.have no field test for Rh so will have to wait to see what come's out of A.R. when someone get's some home.we may have some luck and find it can be used for it's intended job
Much thanks for your input.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 5, 2014)

Justin a word of advice don't try refining the wire once you eventually do get it stripped, which is far from easy, sell as it is there is no profit on actually refining it, none. With xrf guns at buyers these days it's easy to check the wire and pay on the Pt and Rh.


----------

